# Poorboys Wax



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi, thinking of getting some of this stuff as seems to get good reviews.
What d'you guys think - good stuff / easy to use and which one to get, ie the "normal" or blue. My TT's a 2008 Mauritius blue.
Any thoughts appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Blackice (May 16, 2010)

Been using the blue for the last few months ... mainly down to the amazing smell  It goes on and buffs off a treat and beads nicely. Not sure about durability though? I've just started using Collinite 476s and this is the dogs dangly bits! If you spread it thin it buffs off fine and leaves a very durable finish with excelent beading!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

lol


----------



## jimbokerr7 (Sep 18, 2010)

Been using the Nattys poorboys world wax paste( blue stuff). Its really good. Goes on really well and easy to take off. Leaves a great finish and water beads off it no problem. I was recommended to use Poorboys Black Hole show glaze which I bought. Its really really good and exceptional value for money. There are a number of sellers now on e bay.


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

Bought a pot of blue - weather permitting will have a go with it this weekend.
BLinky, why lol?
Cheers,

DoctorW.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

I went on to their site and looked though the gallery 
http://poorboysworld.com/photo-gallery-1.htm


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

BLinky said:


> I went on to their site and looked though the gallery
> http://poorboysworld.com/photo-gallery-1.htm


umm - think that really says more about the photographer's skills (or lack of) rather than how good the wax is. Looking on line, most sites (selling it), other car forums and review sites give it a general thumbs up. Each to their own I guess - after all I was asking for opinions :wink:


----------



## Tazy (Jun 7, 2010)

gf


----------



## Blackice (May 16, 2010)

Got my Collinite 476s from CleanYour Car.co.uk about £24 for a big tin!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Been using poorboys for a while and like the results as for durability seems to last as long as any other standard polish ive used in the past  like swissvax, dodo, and meg's its all down to preparation, before you put on the wax


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

collinite 476 is a very durable wax, great for winter! You can get a smaller tub for about £12. It's not the best finish though and smells like pledge or fly spray. Collinite 915 is a better finish but less durable than the 476..

I am using chemical guys Petes 53 at the moment. Thats about £23 for a small tub.

Be sure to get some poorboys blackhole glaze to apply before the wax... this is what gives the real shine


----------

